# CARIBE SHOAL



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Thought I share these pixs, enjoy!!!!! Caribe range 7-9 inches


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

amazing shoal bud. Juz curious, how big is your tank?


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

massabsamurai said:


> amazing shoal bud. Juz curious, how big is your tank?


Thankz, 175GAL


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pics and shoal pete well done and hope to see more of them.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

DAMN! thats awesome.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

amazing setup

totally love your caribe shoal. nice work
how many do you have?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice shoal you got there, I've always loved cariba


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow







How many cariba do you have in you 175gal thank?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

ALESSANDRO said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same

and ya, very nice shoal! but will they be a bit tight like in a year from now? i count 8 of them, maybe they are more...

but nice shoal anyways


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> amazing setup
> 
> totally love your caribe shoal. nice work
> how many do you have?


Thanks, In that Tank I have 14


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome setup...Love it man, well done!!









I'm also liking that lady figure in you're avatar


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very very nice planted tank! I feel bad for you every time you need to put plants back in substrate. Very very awesome tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool looking group of caribas!


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Bad ass setup!!!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

man, 14 caribas in 175 gal seems too much to me, but never experienced a shoal that large so i cant speak from experience. but don't you observe some agression related to overcrowding with territorial fishes?

if you ever need to rid of some, PM me! haha


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

leg89 said:


> man, 14 caribas in 175 gal seems too much to me, but never experienced a shoal that large so i cant speak from experience. but don't you observe some agression related to overcrowding with territorial fishes?
> 
> if you ever need to rid of some, PM me! haha


Keeping them well fed, plants for hiding places, and consisted water changes helps control their aggression.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

It does seem like alot, but thats a pretty good sized footprint for them to be cruising in and it is well planted for hiding spaces or at least it looks planted enough. It makes me miss my big ole caribes







....Spot on dood spot on :rock:


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Swet setup.







Some say might have too many but I say they look damn good. Its funny my pygos have plenty of room yet they always congregate in the same area. 125 gallons but they tend to use half of it lol. Full tank shot?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice set-up and awesome looking cariba!


----------

